# are incense sticks safe in reptile rooms?



## nighthunte29

as the title says, i bought a lovely Buddha ash catcher for my room but is it safe to burn the different scented sticks near the reptiles?
cheers :2thumb:


----------



## fiesta599

ive been told that i cant burn scented candle in a rm that has reptiles in so id guess this is a no too sorry.im sure someone will say for sure though.


----------



## sparkle

Sadly no.

And I love incense but its not just the reps you need to worry about. Incense can have carconogenic ( sp) properties and also the smoke can burn off carbon monoxide. 

here is just one article.. theres a fair few on the dangers.. I love incense but stopped using it as it made the kids asthma worse etc.. so if you imagine its not that great for humans with big lungs.. for reps with wee ickle lungs its going to be a lot worse... and they cant get away from it if they are in the one place/room

Incense burning releases cancer-causing chemicals - 01 August 2001 - New Scientist


----------



## nighthunte29

looks like its just a decoration then


----------



## MustBeBritish

Better get burning before my Bearded dragon Richard arrives and my snake Kellogsgets moved to my room!




-George :2thumb:


----------



## zombieciz

i feel very bad now i used to burn jasmine incense in my room when my corn was in there he used to be much more active and try to go towards it.


----------



## Drayvan

I can't remember where now but I read somewhere about someone who uses the smoke from incense sticks to euthanise amphibians, I know they're different to reptiles but if it has that effect on them, I wouldn't risk it in the same room :2thumb:


----------



## Rogue665

nighthunte29 said:


> as the title says, i bought a lovely Buddha ash catcher for my room but is it safe to burn the different scented sticks near the reptiles?
> cheers :2thumb:


not at all good for human lungs imagine littler lungs. 
there are many problems associated with incense mainly breathing problems.
(i wouldn't suggest it for humans)
but if you need too/want to.... air the room out first (solid habitat), unless in a mesh habitat then no i wouldn't recommend it...
Apparently more dangerous than cigarette smoke.
if you have smelly rep room (it happens) you do ave natural scented flowers/plants etc


----------

